# anyone ever registered a 2nd hand kayak with FL for motorized?



## dangermon

Hi,

I have an old trolling motor that I want to mod a bit and fix to my kayak (old school Drifter). I bought it off of Craigslist years ago in PCB. Does anyone have experience with registering kayaks?

Thanks,

dangermon


----------



## captken

*I had no problem*

Call the manufacturer and ask for a replacement "Title" I don't think it is called title but whatever it is called you will need it with the hull #.. Obviously the yak has never been registered for a motor if it doesn't have a sticker.

I had no problem registering a used Malibu. 

I used a 7# 18# thrust and top speed would run circles around a Hobie.


----------



## dangermon

Sweet. Thanks Capt. Ken. Good info. Especially the running circles around Hobies part. hehehe...


----------



## dangermon

Well, I contacted Ocean Kayak/Old Town Canoe/Johnson and have sumbitted my information for a MSO.

Not sure how it is going to go though... if this doesn't work... I wonder what other way to establish a title would work... goal is to be legal to put a motor on it.

So.... I'm guessing...
1. MSO
2. Title
3. Register
4. Make kayak water legal - hull numbers and the usual life jacket, whistle, and 360 light.

I'm wondeirng that once it is legal... if I then need to place the required bow and stern lights as with regular boats.

Hopefully no fire extinguisher!


----------



## Blake R.

Why register if you are not putting an outboard on it?


----------



## dangermon

Because any motorized vessel in the State of Florida must be registered from what I'm reading... unless that is not the case?


Are jet skis registered? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Blake R.

Unless I am mistaken, which is possible, you only have to register if it has a combustion engine. Electric motors do not require registration.


----------



## BEACHBUMPC

dangermon did you buy it from the guy getting out of the rental business?
He was in the commercial park on thomas drive. thanks


----------



## rocklobster

Unless laws have changed, which they may have, but you didn't have to register a boat that was powered under 10 hp, thus the 9.9 came out. I don't think a trolling motor qualifies as a power that requires registering.


----------



## RockB

If it has a motor on it, it must be registered.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html#3
_*I only use a small trolling motor when I use my 12 foot vessel in the canal behind my house. Do I have to register my vessel? *_ _Yes, all vessels used on public waterways with any kind of motor must be titled and registered. _


_*Is a non-powered vessel required to be registered and titled? *_ _If the non-motor powered vessel is less than 16 feet in length, it is not required to be registered or titled. However, if the vessel is 16 feet or more in length, it is required to be registered and titled. _






http://myfwc.com/boating/regulations/#nogo
_All vessels, with the exception of non-motor-powered vessels less than 16 feet in length, non-motor-powered canoes, kayaks, racing shells, or rowing sculls, regardless of length, must be registered through your local_


----------



## Big Red

In Florida, you must register any vessel powered by any mechanical means, other than wind or human power.
So yes, you must register a yak powered by an electric (trolling) motor.

Here is a link to the info.
http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html#3

I would suggest that you either call or drop in to the local tag office & explain the situation to them. That way you will get the straight scoop & it may not be as hard as you may think. I registered & titled a small tin boat I bought second hand in Alabama with just a hand written bill of sale. I don’t know where you are located, but the people up here in Milton are pretty cool about explaining everything & helping you out.


----------

